# Being asked to stay at my work place after giving my notice



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

I recently gave my notice at my workplace for several various reasons which I will try and sum up

-Last winter/spring I was averaging 60+ hours a week, I was 4th in line on the roster as far as seniority. But when they hired on new staff I kind of got f'd over for a few various reasons. Basically I got put on an island almost supervising evening pm shift. Why because it was easier for them to diminish my day shift hours to get new hires in the door, as well as it was easier to have me supervising evening shift. This was kind of faulty in regards to my being hired for all 3 shifts evenly as well as by putting me on evening shift during the school year really challenged my home life raising my kids. I disputed it at the time to my supervisors boss who basically did not look into it. So this really ticked me off not being honored properly for my seniority as well as my helpfulness picking up shifts and having new hires come in and swoop up many of my various day shifts. 

-I was denied a promotion for a supervisor job under the baseline that I was going to be a fulltime student and they did not want my school to conflict with the responsibilities of the position. (but its noteworthy that with the hours I was picking up it was essentially the same) But fine I still took that in stride and chose to look at the perks to not having that responsibility. (It was just relevant to where the rest of this is going). I had this position previously (no I was not asked to resign, I left and pursued an entirely different field in traveling photography) so I had already been a proven supervisor and respected at the administration level they just really made clear they did not want a student in that role. So I took it in stride. But that also explains my inside knowledge of scheduling procedure first hand wise. 

-Well because of how undermined I felt as far as my schedule and honoring my placement on the roster and how much I helped I addressed it to my supervisor. She did not like being challenged on her lack of honor system and then started to almost blacklist me on the floor. (She is extremely immature professionally and friends with half the staff which shows in her scheduling)

-Due to the increased bitchiness on the floor from this supervisor and her minions I gave my notice. 

Well then the supervisor in the other wing. Approached me about staying to help her. I made it extremely clear that only under the provision it was to help her and on her weekend in her wing. 

Well then today I get approached with the schedule which basically is just servicing the unethical supervisor. (When that is not what I agreed to). 

I do not want to pitch a fit because my resume and referrals still depend on this job. I have alot of career experience with this company. But Seriously its 2 weeks prior to college starting and I am being asked to stay after giving not just 2 weeks but 3 weeks notice. And then they are trying to put me out to service this supervisor who has made my work the last 6 months hell. I do not want to service her personally at all. And the irony in that I was denied the supervisory role on account of them not wanting my college to get in the way and then being approached with assisting this supervisor at the potential expense of straining me right before college starting up. Well the good kind supervisor alluded there might be something in it for me. But its hard to tell. The good one is the one who tried to get me to stay. I have to wonder if they want me on reserve because the evil supervisor has had many hr write ups recent from several employees and higher ups told the good supervisor to encourage me to stay, but then the other part of me just feels like this is just all at the service of aiding in covering shifts for the evil supervisor which in no way should I strain myself for she is the one with the wage role and title to be on call. 

How the hell did I end up being sucked back into this shit. I gave my notice and now feel sucked back. This good supervisor cannot flat out tell me if they want me on reserve for the other one to get fired. 

I am so stressed tho should I just tell all of them to fuck off and leave me alone or should I bite the bullet.

I feel taken forgranted in many ways, my boss did not properly compensate me for having been a previous employee, I was enlisted with supervisory responsibilities and trainer role without advancement in role or wage. And yes I confronted this. So I am good enough to be asked to stay and enlist all these responsibilities on but not to be promoted in role or wage officially I am pissed. 

Should I just see what this has in store to stay the extended time or just cut my ties and they can take their losses. I hate to write off any good potential, but hate to enlist in any more bs


----------



## ShatteredHeart (Jul 11, 2014)

That's a tough one, I have been there before, and I stayed the extra time to cover other employees vacation time. I would say that if you value the thought of working there in the future you would stay. But yes, they are using you IMO. I often get stuck with loads of extra responsibilities, and then get passed up for promotions, I worked for 2 years at a job and was considered by many of my coworkers as the acting manager even though I had no official title and was making the same pay as them. When they decided to open an actual management position, everyone assumed I was going to get it, including my supervisor. Then HR hired someone from outside without even giving me an interview. I put in my 2 weeks the moment they asked me to train the new hire. Upper management freaked out, because the new hire wouldn't be starting for three weeks, and they had no one else that knew the systems. I laughed and told them if I was that valuable, maybe they should have put me in charge. I trained on of my coworkers to keep things running after I was gone. I herd through the grape vine, the new hire quit after a month.


----------



## Aridela (Mar 14, 2015)

If you need the money and you don't have another job lined up you should stay. 

Do the bare minimum and look for another job. They're using you exactly because they know you need them, and because they know you're stressed so it will be easier to tempt you to stay rather than having to look for another job while juggling family life/college. Don't fall into the trap. Get out, but take your time doing it.


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

you should quit
you do not owe them
you are pursuing a college degree which needs to be placed above your job
plus the stress of the job is not worth it


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

ShatteredHeart said:


> That's a tough one, I have been there before, and I stayed the extra time to cover other employees vacation time. I would say that if you value the thought of working there in the future you would stay. But yes, they are using you IMO. I often get stuck with loads of extra responsibilities, and then get passed up for promotions, I worked for 2 years at a job and was considered by many of my coworkers as the acting manager even though I had no official title and was making the same pay as them. When they decided to open an actual management position, everyone assumed I was going to get it, including my supervisor. Then HR hired someone from outside without even giving me an interview. I put in my 2 weeks the moment they asked me to train the new hire. Upper management freaked out, because the new hire wouldn't be starting for three weeks, and they had no one else that knew the systems. I laughed and told them if I was that valuable, maybe they should have put me in charge. I trained on of my coworkers to keep things running after I was gone. I herd through the grape vine, the new hire quit after a month.


Thats very similar to my work place situation. Eerily similar. But I actually stayed on still. And ironically the 'good' supervisor is the one they hired from outside. I do respect her actually quite a bit. Which was why I agreed to help HER (not the other one). Anyways thanks for sharing I appreciate your relating story.



Aridela said:


> If you need the money and you don't have another job lined up you should stay.
> 
> Do the bare minimum and look for another job. They're using you exactly because they know you need them, and because they know you're stressed so it will be easier to tempt you to stay rather than having to look for another job while juggling family life/college. Don't fall into the trap. Get out, but take your time doing it.


I already gave my notice because I had worked my finances out to leave. I do not need them. Between my loans, and other money coming in they are not a need. I was approached and asked to stay to help. I left to stop being enlisted for the responsibilities of a role which I do not owe obligation to. I agreed to help under certain pretenses which then changed after I agreed. So then I am sitting here thinking wtf I just gave my notice to avoid more bs and I cannot even exit gracefully. I appreciate your point tho on not leaving until I have something lined up. But honestly because of my loans paying many of my living expenses and my paying ahead on alot as well as one of my daughters dads actively paying child support our living expenses are covered. I can find a job anywhere as a PCA thats what I do they are in high demand. I just wanted a quick clean break from this very one ended working situation. You had good advice in general I just do not think it is relevant to me in this particular situation. 

I was stumbling more on biting the bullet or not as far as my resume and referrals are still hanging with this company.



Vinniebob said:


> you should quit
> you do not owe them
> you are pursuing a college degree which needs to be placed above your job
> plus the stress of the job is not worth it


Thank you. This is what I wanted to know is if I am doing the right thing logically to leave. (I am not objective in this right now). I did not want to be impulsive


----------



## angelfish (Feb 17, 2011)

Personally, if I were in your situation, I think I would kindly apologize and explain that I've already made some academic commitments and can't work the schedule they gave, which is why I said I could only help that supervisor on whichever weekend. You could volunteer to work a few of the shifts - the soonest and/or most difficult ones to cover - and then let them fill in the rest, so you are helping them and being a good employee (and ensuring your good recommendation) but not bending over backwards for their shit. You did already give formal notice, and what you agreed to work beyond that was specific. It's not fair of them to treat you as they have, and you don't owe them anything. They are probably sad to lose you.


----------



## Faery (May 18, 2011)

Vinniebob said:


> you should quit
> you do not owe them
> you are pursuing a college degree which needs to be placed above your job
> plus the stress of the job is not worth it


Seconded. The volume of your post suggests to me it's weighing too heavily on you. No one at that place gives as much of a fuck as they want you to think they do. They'll take as much as you give them and push for more, you should leave.


----------



## Impavida (Dec 29, 2011)

If you do decide to go back, prepare to be fired at any time. It's a common tactic in business. They sucker you back in just long enough to train your own replacement and then they fire you because you've shown yourself to be disloyal.

If it serves you to go back for now, then do so, but have a Plan B in place if you do.


----------



## ShatteredHeart (Jul 11, 2014)

@Sensational What's the latest on your situation?


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

ShatteredHeart said:


> @Sensational What's the latest on your situation?


Well I did re approach her and made very very clear the perimeters that I was willing to work with her if need be or otherwise they could let me go. She did adjust some scheduling for the one they asked me to be on more fitting to my needs. 

As for in the future, kind of the same thing I told her very stubbornly what I was wiling to work with (which is not all that much) if they needed my help. Otherwise I was happy to leave. Last I knew she was moving other new people around to push to put me in a supervisory wing float position that worked with my schedule. 

So for the time being they did adjust which I think is appropriate since I was asked to help them and they moved other *new* people around on the schedule rather then expect me to adjust my schedule. As for the future well I put my foot down either her boss is going to say hell no and then I will leave. Or if they want to keep me then they can adjust to what she was trying to push for me. (Hey at least either way I can know at least one person values my service and pushed for what I think are appropriate measures if they wanted to keep me). I can have peace with that validating what I already know. 

So I did put my foot down. Where that leads I do not know. 

Side note because it was mentioned a few times in thread responses. They are not going to want to fire me. Really they wont. I already gave my notice. They are more benefited in just letting me leave. (Then I cannot come back and claim unemployment, considering my time and hours with the company I could make a decent claim, they would gain more in just letting me leave and not meeting my demands then firing me. I have not turned on anyone or sold anyone out, and the manager knows that I came to them direct with my complaints I did not go and toss them under the boss, the hr evals were from other employees. I have no insubordination warnings or anything in writing.) They will just relieve me of my duties and stop scheduling me if they do not want to concede. As already mentioned I have various means of other income (I have freelance and side work I do, loans, etc). I am not staying for income, I stayed out of request and career attachment thus far (see if it lead to anything in the middle). So I am not losing anything if they just say they are done with me and do not desire adjusting to my requests. Anyways at least the schedule was adjusted to fit my needs considering I was asked to extend my stay for their benefit. This supervisor did honor my helping her and worked with me, (she did right by me).


----------



## Caveman Dreams (Nov 3, 2015)

Impavida said:


> If you do decide to go back, prepare to be fired at any time. It's a common tactic in business. They sucker you back in just long enough to train your own replacement and then they fire you because you've shown yourself to be disloyal.
> 
> If it serves you to go back for now, then do so, but have a Plan B in place if you do.


Thats why when I left a previous job I turned down their offer. I wish they had made this offer before and I would never have even considered leaving. Still sometimes regret the choice I made, although two years down the line, my choices are finally going in my favour. But I am well aware that I wouldn't of been seen as loyal anymore just someone staying for the extra cash.


----------

